# Tritype doesnt exist, an alternate theory:



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

ive observed people, and there has only been one person in my whole life who exhibited more than one enneagrams characteristics.

i notice often from myself, that i seem to exhibit other enneagrams charasteristics in private.

but it doesnt seem to be fixed at all. one day i might be in a mood of intellectual agility, where i understand my whole thought process as clearly as looking into the water of a lake from a boat.(5w4) then on the next day, i might be just completely confident in my entirety and radiate a strong soothing/comforting energy to others. (8w7)

and at one point i was super paranoid about studying all the unhealthy things that affect me: food, car gases, passive smoking, etc. it led me to my current diet of not eating wheat at all.

and then there has even been days when i do the ocmplete opposite of my usual self(which is to suppress all of my pain) and i went into a passive mode of doing nothing to my feelings, just experiencing all of the pain until it became the point of untelarable that i would do anything to stop it, even kill myself. (4w5)

and now ive got seriously concerned about the dangers that other people poses to me. im creating an elaborate psychology based structure in my mind that allows me to predict other peoples hidden motives. (6w5)

i also once tried to be a 9w1, it made me feel very empty, which was awful.

so it seems to me, that instead of tritype, we have a flexible secondary that changes whenever it deems it necessary to change a tactic. when youve learned what ever you needed to learn from that enneagram.

i just got an insight: 6w7 is about a structure for people, structure/safety through people. 6w5 a structure against people, to defend yourself from. makes sense?

like im normally very open about my knoweldge, sharing everything with anyone and everyone. but now that i activated a 6w5 secondary, the thought of what they would do with that knowledge occured, so i got into a defencive position. not revealing knowledge they could potentially use to harm others.

i also met an infj 6 once, i asked about his nlp techniques and he would reveal nothing, lols. i guess that was him being a 6w5, but i havent processed it enough to confirm that ennea suspicion.

and thi 6w5'ness is making me reconsider everything i know, making it more consistent, useful. less of a chaos.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> i
> i just got an insight: *6w7 is about a structure for people, structure/safety through people*. 6w5 a structure against people, to defend yourself from. *makes sense?*












This is not an universal rule to 6w7-es... you will find plenty exceptions to this.


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

So I'm not really a 4w5-7w8-9w1 Sx/So (tentative)?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> This is not an universal rule to 6w7-es... you will find plenty exceptions to this.


you sure? an entp so sx 6w7 had created a structure to people, to the point that it was like the other people were using him.

and an infj potentially 6w7, occasionally always did weird emotional displays clearly dedicated into making others accept him as a part of the group.

and then there was an istp 6w7, whose motives were clear as glass to me: he did all kinds of chores volunteerily without being asked to, since he wanted to fit in or something.

so, according to all of my experiences, its a consistent pattern, so im more likely to believe youve mistyped yourself if you dont do it.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't that anecdotal evidence?

Perhaps people you met were Soc first or seconds, along with the fact that they were six. That could throw your perception a bit off.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Herp said:


> Isn't that anecdotal evidence?
> 
> Perhaps people you met were Soc first or seconds, along with the fact that they were six. That could throw your perception a bit off.


yes, thats a good point. the entp was so sx, istp 6w5 sp so (hes all paranoid of others)

oh and then there was an entp so sx 6w5! i think she was excellent at analyzing peoples flaws, a 6w5 thing i expect, something they learn from being wary of others.

but still it makes sense that 6w5 is a defencive structure, which manifests from whatever instinct set they have,(like that istp 6w5 sp so is HYPER concerned about safety, and is super diligent with sp matters. he stresses about everything that concerns about things going right.) and 6w7 more of an action oriented structure.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Herp said:


> Isn't that anecdotal evidence?
> 
> Perhaps people you met were Soc first or seconds, along with the fact that they were six. That could throw your perception a bit off.


So second 6 person with non-existent structure says Hi!


----------



## DoubleDare (May 15, 2013)

I think all sixes are thought to be the most people-oriented type in general (their instinct is to move towards people for security).

Since sevens hope to find something secure outside themselves and therefore engage with the world, actively looking to other people to help provide them with security would be very natural for a 6w7. 

Since fives find security inside themselves by withdrawing and warding off people, sixes with a five-wing might look quite defensive, since their strong people orientation combined with a greater desire to find security within could manifest as a constant and always-active defensive stance. Unlike true fives, whose defenses are so well-established that they don't have to put on a defensive act, they just keep away from anything harmful. So 6w5 would at once be drawn to and yet resistant of others, creating a conflict that would probably lead to a search for security through moving foward guardedly.


----------



## DoubleDare (May 15, 2013)

Maybe a more succinct way of putting it is that seven-wings look to find security through alliances with others, five-wings through handling others effectively.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> but it doesnt seem to be fixed at all. one day i might be in a mood of intellectual agility, where i understand my whole thought process as clearly as looking into the water of a lake from a boat.(5w4) then on the next day, i might be just completely confident in my entirety and radiate a strong soothing/comforting energy to others. (8w7)
> 
> 
> and then there has even been days when i do the ocmplete opposite of my usual self(which is to suppress all of my pain) and i went into a passive mode of doing nothing to my feelings, just experiencing all of the pain until it became the point of untelarable that i would do anything to stop it, even kill myself. (4w5)
> ...


you're overanalyzing the thing is what you're doing.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Inguz said:


> So second 6 person with non-existent structure says Hi!


it would be stupid to rely on data people say on forums. i cannot confirm your typing, and its highly likely that people mistype.
also the structure thing could be sixes trying to achieve security from disintegration to 3.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> it would be stupid to rely on data people say on forums. i cannot confirm your typing, and its highly likely that people mistype.
> also the structure thing could be sixes trying to achieve security from disintegration to 3.


So how can we know that you are an Sx/So 4?


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> it would be stupid to rely on data people say on forums. i cannot confirm your typing, and its highly likely that people mistype.


by this logic you should identify everyone as mistyped on these forums. since mistyping is 'highly likely'. 

while i agree people do mistype, i trust their own self-identification (unless it's really obvious they're trying to be a type rather than think that's what they are, which a couple of times i think i've stumbled across here). besides, there's nothing wrong with mistyping yourself. you either don't understand the type, yourself, or maybe you don't even fit the enneagram that well (can happen). and mistyping will help along the way. like typing correctly, mistyping will also help you understand yourself.




> so, according to all of my experiences, its a consistent pattern, so im more likely to believe youve mistyped yourself if you dont do it.


based on what you claimed to be a consistent pattern, those things are not a consistent pattern on an enneatype. 

to get an actual consistent pattern you need more than just a couple of case studies (more like at least 10-20). additionally you added the MBTI so you will need to examine like 10-20 ENTP so/sx 6s, 10-20 ISTP sp/so 6s, and 10-20 INTJ 6w7s. then you need control cases that are not 6s (and/or mentioned instinctual stackings and MBTIs) at all and control cases that are 6s but with different MBTIs and stackings. you need at least 10-20 cases of those too. then you can start drawing some conclusions. 

you can believe whatever you want though. people believe in god too. doesn't make the god existent.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

It's best summed up - don't rely on behavioral descriptions, rely on core fears. 

Tritype is that simple. You think, feel, and act to varying extents, and one of the three is your primary core fear, two are secondary fears. Core type alone is a challenge to pin down because it is so deeply ingrained in who you are. Tritype is equally ingrained, but even more subtle/occasional, so even more difficult. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 

One thing I have found that is helpful is that the wings may not make much of a difference in tritype. I can't really say whether 8w9 or 8w7 influences more as my second fix, I just know I hold firm and deal with things black and white after shifting around ideas too much, and it makes sense to attribute that to not wanting to be controlled, wanting to set things right for past wrongs. 

What it comes down to is tracking yourself accurately and comparing to core fears.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> it would be stupid to rely on data people say on forums. i cannot confirm your typing, and its highly likely that people mistype.


Double Fucking Standard. 

How can we confirm you typing, especially after that whole "Sx/So's need to attain Godhood" bullshit. 

Seriously if we are going to start pointing out people as being mistyped, I'm pretty sure you aren't a 4 and I'm REALLY sure you aren't an Sx/So. I'm 99% sure you are ENFJ 3w2 So/Sx.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Inguz said:


> So how can we know that you are an Sx/So 4?


you cant, but im firm of my knowledge. and itws w3.

if you could explain why you are the way and how it relates to your typing instead of making empty claims, theres a chance id find it useful.



meridannight said:


> by this logic you should identify everyone as mistyped on these forums. since mistyping is 'highly likely'.
> 
> while i agree people do mistype, i trust their own self-identification (unless it's really obvious they're trying to be a type rather than think that's what they are, which a couple of times i think i've stumbled across here). besides, there's nothing wrong with mistyping yourself. you either don't understand the type, yourself, or maybe you don't even fit the enneagram that well (can happen). and mistyping will help along the way. like typing correctly, mistyping will also help you understand yourself.
> 
> ...


the only thing ive learned from my mistapings, is that im desperate for an identity.(which itself is a 4w3 issue) ironacally, 4w3 was my first idea when i got into enneagram.

ive noticed, other people are much better at understanding themselves than i, but ive also realized.. they have equally huge blindspots, mostly in areas where i dont. and its only fair to expect these blindspots to cloud our understanding.

"to get an actual consistent pattern you need more than just a couple of case studies (more like at least 10-20). additionally you added the MBTI so you will need to examine like 10-20 ENTP so/sx 6s, 10-20 ISTP sp/so 6s, and 10-20 INTJ 6w7s. then you need control cases that are not 6s (and/or mentioned instinctual stackings and MBTIs) at all and control cases that are 6s but with different MBTIs and stackings. you need at least 10-20 cases of those too. then you can start drawing some conclusions. 

you can believe whatever you want though. people believe in god too. doesn't make the god existent."

wow, if everyone were so horrible at isolating patterns of behaviour to study humans, we wouldnt have psychology at all. hell, i bet we'd be just animals then.



The Wanderering ______ said:


> Double Fucking Standard.
> 
> How can we confirm you typing, especially after that whole "Sx/So's need to attain Godhood" bullshit.
> 
> Seriously if we are going to start pointing out people as being mistyped, I'm pretty sure you aren't a 4 and I'm REALLY sure you aren't an Sx/So. I'm 99% sure you are ENFJ 3w2 So/Sx.


and how would you exclaim my ennea and instincts manifest in my writings? and wow, if i was that type, then id be pretty much the most hyper social person that can even exist! im not, im a reclusive four who has mixed feelings about humanity. ranging from boredom to love.

if you havent studied earth religions, then your a damn preschooler talking to a teacher, and i have no time to teach you. so stop being arrogant without knowing a shit.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> and how would you exclaim my ennea and instincts manifest in my writings? and wow, if i was that type, then id be pretty much the most hyper social person that can even exist! im not, im a reclusive four who has mixed feelings about humanity. ranging from boredom to love.
> 
> if you havent studied earth religions, then your a damn preschooler talking to a teacher, and i have no time to teach you. so stop being arrogant without knowing a shit.


How the fuck are you Reclusive? You were arguing about how you and people in Taoist circles ARE ALL SX/SOS and that Sx/So's are supposed to be trying to attain Godhood. How can you merge with ideals that don't even originate from yourself and call yourself reclusive?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> How the fuck are you Reclusive? You were arguing about how you and people in Taoist circles ARE ALL SX/SOS and that Sx/So's are supposed to be trying to attain Godhood. How can you merge with ideals that don't even originate from yourself and call yourself reclusive?


O_O.. for the simple fact, that originality does not exist, at all. we can try to come up with everything ourselves, but even then, all we know is learned by observing the existence, thus it isnt original. all the data you have in your head, originates from outside.

i just prefer to figure things out on my own, and yes, i actually figured this crap out before i went out and found evidence to support it.

if you spent your whole life in a dark room without contact to anything, then good luck figuring out your existence!


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> O_O.. for the simple fact, that originality does not exist, at all. we can try to come up with everything ourselves, but even then, all we know is learned by observing the existence, thus it isnt original. all the data you have in your head, originates from outside.


Originality does exist. If originality doesn't exist why isn't everyone a cardboard cut out of everyone else. Originality isn't about what you are perceiving in the outside world, its how you perceive it that counts. Now can people perceive the world the same way? Yeah, but they don't get duplicated nor do they lose their own internal values. External data doesn't just come into your life and change the way you are, We aren't fucking Lemmings who move whichever way the wind blows. 



Tharwen said:


> i just prefer to figure things out on my own, and yes, i actually figured this crap out before i went out and found evidence to support it.


I still think you're full of shit. How can one religion be full of Sx-doms all willing to conform to one standard of living.



Tharwen said:


> if you spent your whole life in a dark room without contact to anything, then good luck figuring out your existence!


I spent a good amount of my existence in a dark room and learned that all of existence is meaningless. I went outside and learned about the world and learned that its still true. Life has no meaning. Everyone lives because we are afraid to die.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Originality does exist. If originality doesn't exist why isn't everyone a cardboard cut out of everyone else. Originality isn't about what you are perceiving in the outside world, its how you perceive it that counts. Now can people perceive the world the same way? Yeah, but they don't get duplicated nor do they lose their own internal values. External data doesn't just come into your life and change the way you are, We aren't fucking Lemmings who move whichever way the wind blows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, theres all kinds of people in it, but it only works for sx so's. like christianity, it only works for sx sp's yet many other people fall for a trap which isnt for them.

you still made all of your conclusions based on data you _gathered_, you couldnt figure anything out without data.

and youre wrong. i dont live because im "afraid". ive never been able to fear anything that i dont know, which is why i always learn through mistakes since i wont believe its possible unless i have experience of it.

i only live, because i know its possible to experience some real cool emotions.

"Originality does exist. If originality doesn't exist why isn't everyone a cardboard cut out of everyone else."

umm, isnt it obvious or something, that theres a _LIMITED_ number of people possible, according to these psychological theories which happen to be correct. therefore, everything is just a cycle and youre just a mass produced product.


----------

